# Laptop Startet nicht ins BIOS und das Ohne Festplatte 😞



## domdom2020 (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo erstmal zusammen, wie oben schon gesagt startet mein PC nicht ins BIOS und das auch nicht ohne Festplatte. Das kuriose daran ist das nichts gestartet wird außer der Grub Bootloader und danach Lubuntu. Ich habe auch Security Boot drinnen. Wenn ich den Laptop ohne Festplatte starte und dann die Taste F2 drücke für das BIOS kommt nur ein schwarzer Screen. Und sonst ist alles normal. Die CD's werden erkannt aber sie starten nicht (Standard Einstellung vor der Installation von Lubuntu war das CD Laufwerk als erstes dann erst die HDD) und Grub schiebt sich vor. Und ich kann ganz normal in Lubuntu booten. Also wenn ich ihn einfach an mache sieht es so aus als gäbe es keine Probleme.
Dies ist erst seit dem ich Lubuntu installiert habe.

Mein Laptop ist ein Samsung NP300E5C mit 500GB SSD und 4 GB RAM und einem intel Core i3.


----------



## Arkintosz (30. Mai 2018)

Firmware-Schaden - UEFI-Funktionen schuld an Notebook-Defekten

Offensichtlich haben einige Notebook-Modelle von Samsung einen Bug im UEFI. Man muss dazu sagen, dass das UEFI sehr viele Funktionen gegenüber dem Bios hat und deshalb auch oft in der Kritik steht, dass es sich gut eignet, um unbemerkt Spionage zu betreiben(weil es ja unter dem Betriebssystem läuft, wo man über das Betriebssystem keine Kontrolle hat - also, was es aus dem Hauptspeicher eventuell ausliest und über die Netzwerkkarte unbemerkt verschickt). Deshalb gibt es auch Widerstand in Form von Projekten wie Coreboot, Libreboot, U-Boot usw. Allerdings möchten aus irgendeinem völlig abstrakten und unerklärlichen Grund die meisten Hardware-Produzenten keine Möglichkeit bieten, einen Rechner komplett transparent zu betreiben und sorgen deshalb dafür, dass das quelloffene, schlanke Zeug nicht läuft.

In Deinem Fall ist wohl der Rechner mal abgestürzt und was Linux dann tut, ist ein Chrashdump an das UEFI weiterleiten, dieses speichert es dann in einem kleinen Speicher, der leider wohl zu klein bemessen ist und überläuft. Da offensichtlich kein Schutz gegen den Überlauf besteht, wird weiteres Zeug überschrieben.
Vielleicht würden aktuellere Versionen von Linux, als die eingesetzte, abchecken, ob es das betroffene Modell ist, und einen Workaround integriert haben. Allerdings ist das eigentliche Problem, dass der Bug im UEFI ist - hier hätte also nur ein Update auf eine ausgebesserte Version geholfen und jetzt ist das offensichtlich wohl auch nur noch schwer möglich...


----------



## domdom2020 (30. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. Leider konnte ich Den PC jetzt gar nicht mehr starten da Security Boot von Lubuntu irgend ein Problem gemacht hat und daher mir die Partition nicht entsperren möchte. Da habe ich mir jetzt meinen alten Laptop genommen und Ubuntu-drauf gemacht. Aber bin noch nicht soweit das ich die Festplatte  in den meinen guten Laptop hinein getan habe. Daher Mal schauen ob's klappt. Wenn nicht mache ich mit Win 10 weiter. Und mit noch mehr Systemen solange der wieder so läuft wie ich das haben will.


----------



## Arkintosz (31. Mai 2018)

Wenn nur in Deinem NVRAM Schrott steht(laut dem verlinkten Artikel nicht unwahrscheinlich), würde es helfen, das Laptop aufzuschrauben und die Mainboard-Batterie einige Zeit zu trennen, damit der Speicher alles wieder vergisst. Falls es dann wieder ordentlich läuft, würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen, schon einen Stick bereitliegen zu haben, um die verbuggte sofort auf die neueste Version zu updaten.

Wenn dagegen das UEFI selbst teilweise überschrieben ist, gibt es mehrere Optionen:

Wenn der Hersteller die Möglichkeit bietet, das UEFI mit einem Stick von außen neu zu flashen, also ohne dem UEFI selbst Anweisungen zu geben, könnte man es auch mit moderatem Aufwand wieder neu programmieren. Allerdings kenne ich das nur bei Grafikkarten (z.B. atiflash auf DOS-USB-Stick usw.) Bei Mainboards muss man in der Regel das UEFI anweisen, die Datei vom USB-Stick selbst zu laden.
Wenn das Kommandozeilenprogramm flashrom den in Deinem Mainboard integrierten Programmer unterstützt, könntest Du auch das benutzen, um das UEFI zu überschreiben. Beispielsweise kann man mit "sudo flashrom --read uefi.rom --programmer internal" das aktuelle UEFI in die Datei uefi.rom sichern. Wenn man das ganze nun statt mit read mit write macht, müsste es die Datei auf den UEFI-Chip flashen. Allerdings gebe ich natürlich für Flashvorgänge aus dem laufenden Betriebssystem heraus keine Garantien(Gebe ich übrigens allgemein nicht, wobei man die bei Rettungsaktionen auch meistens nicht braucht). (Edit: Natürlich kann man das nur machen, wenn man vom Hersteller die rohe UEFI-Datei - *.bin oder so - bekommen hat, und nicht, wenn man eine *.exe oder *.zip usw. bekommen hat.
Wenn das alles nicht geht, kann man nur mit einem externen Flashgerät das UEFI überflashen.


----------



## domdom2020 (31. Mai 2018)

Dann wird das Jetzt nur noch mit Service funktionierten da der PC gar nicht mehr hochfährt. Der bleibt jetzt beim Anfangsscreen (da wo man F2 usw. drücken kann um ins BIOS zu kommen) stecken.  Hm schade. Trotzdem danke. Aber wenn noch jemand etwas weiß ich bin für alles offen.


----------



## ber999 (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo Arkintosz,

CMOS Reset hat auch in meinem Fall nichts gebracht. Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit, das HP (AMI) UEFI Bios vor dem letzten Update (ist noch gespeichert) zurückzuflashen. Könnte das auch helfen?


----------

